
Why You Should Stop Reading the News - stephsmithio
https://calvinrosser.com/stop-reading-the-news/
======
cryptobro1984
While I agree that news often doesn’t make you feel particularly good about
the world, I do wonder how you balance the need to keep people accountable.
For example, wouldn’t the complete lack of attention enable politicians and
other influential people to act more irresponsibly, without much backlash?
While it may help each individual with their “inner zen”, there’s a sense of
social responsibility to staying informed.

~~~
valuearb
How do you or I keep politicians “accountable”.

------
navjack27
I've been doing the same thing for about the same amount of time or more. Yeah
you get "news" just as a by-product of using the internet but the key is to
not actually seek it out. You'll be informed enough, trust me, and you'll be
happier.

~~~
stephsmithio
Do you use any tools to intentionally filter what can reach you?

~~~
navjack27
Nope. Only thing I use is my intentions.

------
stephsmithio
Stumbled upon this today and although the title is a bit extreme, it resonated
with me. I normally don't read very much news, but ever since COVID, I've just
been in a sea of information. I need to stay informed for my job, but now I
struggle to skip any newsletter in my inbox, in case I'm missing some piece of
vital information. I wonder whether reading/watching everything that I have
over the past few months has actually served me, past the essential info (ie:
there's a deadly virus and it's important to stay home). Curious if others are
finding the same.

